# Summit Titan overhaul



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Well my ole summit was a little dinged up and some paint was chipping on it. I did a search on here and decided to overhaul it with a new paint job, seat, arm rest, heat shrink and a molle system. I stripped it down to the bones and took it to work and media blasted it. Came out looking like this.










I then took some 100 grit sand paper and roughed it up a little. Then hit it with 2 coats of primer. 










After that I roughed it up again with a scuff pad and put down the first base coat. I applied two coats this color.










My favorite camo is the original MO bottomland. I have a stencil I made from some clear vinyl I got at Hobby Lobby. Here are the stencils. Don't ask how long it took to cut these out with an exacto knife.



















I then applied the 2nd color. This takes a while especially if you do it alone.




























After all this dried, I put the final color to it. 



















I have not recieved my molle 2 or anything else yet, so when I get all that I will post a pic of the finished product. My plans are for a treestand mounted bow holder, a cup holder, a quiver bracket and I will more than likely try and figure out a way to mount a fanny pack on it permantly, instead of taking it off everytime.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention how hard it is to get the original paint or powdercoat or whatever it is off, even with a media blaster. That stuff is tuff.


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

I am following this! Looks great so far!


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

The paint job w/stencils is AWESOME! I think that's 1 of the best DIY paint jobs i've seen.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree, awesome paint job. Do you have a file of them stencils on ur pc? Maybe you'd like to share?


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry I don't have a file. I tell u what might work. I could take a pic of just the stencils then email the pic. You couldprint it off in black and white on a plotter like at Kinko's or something. Print full page to the biggest paper they have. Then cut out the stencil from the paper. Then get the clear vinyl at hobby lobby and paint the paper stencil onto it. Then do like I done and use an exacto knife and cut it out. It takes several hours to cut all that out. That's the only way I would know of to share it with you guys. Unless I just painted what I have on a sheet of paper and mailed it to you.


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

I was planning on doing my summit stand soon also - grabbed some rustoleum camo cans and just need time & energy... I was NOT planning on that much effort in removing the powdercoating! just going to clean mine up where it's flaking and build a camo pattern from the original green.

How did you manage with the shrink tubing??? I got some off ebay last spring and it just didn't get 100% tight around the cables... It's OK, functional but looks a little wrinkled & it is loose around the wire.... 

Nice work!


----------



## Rockindaddy1967 (Sep 14, 2012)

nice!


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks great!

Why remove the powder coat?

Why camo the part you stand on (I'd be to lazy)?

The rustoleum camo paint needs a slightly darker than primer gray color.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Man that look sharp. I really love the camo job you did. I need to repaint mine bad but ran out of time before the season. I did put a hazmore seat, molleII set up , and a set of thirdhand stabilizer straps on mine. Huge improvement! If you don't have stabilizers straps I would strongly recommend getting a set, either thirdhand, lone wolf (but these have plastic buckles) or make a set yourself. They really do make the top rock steady. I will keep looking for more updates as you continue.


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

for later


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice looks awesome


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

bill_collector said:


> Sorry I don't have a file. I tell u what might work. I could take a pic of just the stencils then email the pic. You couldprint it off in black and white on a plotter


 That would work for me. I could work with it from there. Knew it must have taken hours to cut that out......lol But I don't mind putting the time in to a great project like this

Also, if you go to thirdhandarchery dot com and check out their climbing stand bow holder you might like the idea


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Maxtor, thanks for the bow holder idea. 
PJ wi, I am ocd about everything matching. I'm looking hard for some old pants to make me a padded gun rest that's in the original bottom land camo.
I also plan to put the third hand stabilizers on I just forgot to mention it. I haven't got the heat shrink yet but as the stuff comes in I will post updates.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I blasted the original primer off because a lot of it was flaking. I wanted the new paint to stick good. The best thing would be to get a new one and camo it up as soon as you get it.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news. I just ordered 3 yards of waterproof fabric in the original MO bottomland pattern. How lucky can you get?!


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

How much would you charge for a set of those stencils?


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

too cool....! I got a great day and might be motivated enough to get busy!... crap, only got maybe 2 hours daylight left!... gotta run!


----------



## SouthPaw34 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a link to a stencil kit like mine if anyone is interested.

https://styx-river.com/products/?category=1&subcategory=2&id=61


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

some different patterns of lace fabric from the fabric store, will work like the stencil's also


----------



## Gob (Mar 7, 2005)

Following


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey can I send you my Titan and have you paint it? lol j/k but that looks awesome! I just got my Molle 2 for mine but haven't put it on yet. What are you doing to replace the seat? I love how comfy my stock seat is but it's a PITA on your back because it's so big. I've thought about trying something that doesn't hang below the upper frame of the stand like the factory one but I'm not too familiar with any options that might be available to change?


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

Henro, I replaced my seat last year with another summit seat. I will never use anything else, thats what I love most about summit stands. 

I got the molle in today and put it on. I also put the heat shrink on it as well as the bow holder and quiver bracket. Here is some more pics of the progress.

This is before and after of my cables.



















Here is a pic with the molle on. There are some things I got to do to mount the molle on better.










Here is the quiver mount and bow holder.



















I am waiting on the fabric to come in the redo my arm rest. I also think I am gonna mount a fanny pack on the left arm rest also that way I don't have to tote a backpack any more. I will be posting more pics as I get the parts in.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know how the pics got side ways? Sorry about that


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks good! I put my bow holder on the other side of the support arm because I like to put my hand where you have your holder mounted now when Im climbing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Where did you get that molle thing? Looks like it would be sweet to have on a climber....... and is that the thirdhand bow holder?


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a third hand bow holder. I got the molle 2 off eBay. I paid 12 for the kidney belt and the rode here. I paid 19 for the straps plus the ride.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Can someone tell me the width that the 3rd hand bow holder will accept, trying to find out if my MR5 will fit in it.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

henro said:


> Anybody?


 Wish I could answer that for you. I was going to order one but I can't justify the $26 they want to charge me for shipping to Canada. A $50 bow holder seems a bit expensive to me


----------



## live2bowhunt (Nov 20, 2003)

Great job with the stencil. It's a shame molle straps don't come in MO Bottomland.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Wish I could answer that for you. I was going to order one but I can't justify the $26 they want to charge me for shipping to Canada. A $50 bow holder seems a bit expensive to me


Dang... Anybody else?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

The summit bow holder works great.You can adjust the angle based on the angle of your limbs. Don't by the HME bow holder,the allan wrench actually stripped on my holder. The Molle are great but there is no way to keep the seat attached when traveling. But the comfort of carrying with molle is worth having to re-attach the seat. I would suggest(I borrowed this idea) remove the factory padding.Then install pipe insulation and wrap it in camo gorilla tape on the front bar.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Aug 3, 2005)

I keep the seat on my viper with the molle straps. Don't know if the titan is different, but it works for me. I just push the seat through the bottom of the platform and wrap it up over the front bar. No need to take off each time. I'll post a pic of it in the morning if you want to see how I do it.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

I replaced my seat on my Summit Bushmaster (from cabelas) with the Hazemore Silent Seat, and I attached the lumbar belt from the Molle to the seat platform. It sits just perfect on my back and once the stand is secured to the tree I reclip the lumbar belt and cinch it as tight as it will go so it is not hanging. I have a post on here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1813486
You can kinda see the way I got my MOLLE II mounted. 
Love the paint job by the way, That is next off season for me for sure.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## FaithfulPatriot (Oct 12, 2012)

This is what i'm talking about!!!!! Somebody who freaking customizes Summit Tree stands. I think their stands are good when they put them out, but I feel like a little modification like this is what makes them stand out from the crowd!!!! Brother, I have an old steel(Practically new) Cobra Xtreme, and an older Viper, that I plan on doing a lot to like this. I just leave to go across the pond for a year in less then a month. My viper needs a bunch of work, including repairing some of the pitting, and welding couple of splits, it got left outside. Anyways, I hope your around in a year or so, and you can see my stripping the paint off of it, repairing with welds and filler, priming, and finally re-painting. Great job by the way!!!


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

To the OP.did you fill ghe tubing with expanding foam to deaden the sound?


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I did fill the tubes the best I could but I can't tell any noticeable difference. I finally got the fabric in and got it all sewed together today. I'll post pics as soon as I can of the finished product.


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good. Dont forget to paint ur bow holder and quick stirrups. Can u post a pic of ur mmolle
system attached to stand with both platforms together? I got a molle system for my viper and cant figure out how to attach it.


----------



## Takethecann0lis (Sep 23, 2012)

bill_collector said:


> I also think I am gonna mount a fanny pack on the left arm rest also that way I don't have to tote a backpack any more. I will be posting more pics as I get the parts in.


So what are your thoughts on a first aid kit? I'm worried that leaving my emergency gear attached to the tree is a bad. I too have thought about not using a backpack clumsily attached to my tree stand while I hike and switching to stand mounted bags, but I'm worried that one day I'll fall and need something that is now 20 feet in the air. Any thoughts or experience? I'm a newbie.


----------



## zdc1775 (Jul 10, 2012)

Takethecann0lis said:


> So what are your thoughts on a first aid kit? I'm worried that leaving my emergency gear attached to the tree is a bad. I too have thought about not using a backpack clumsily attached to my tree stand while I hike and switching to stand mounted bags, but I'm worried that one day I'll fall and need something that is now 20 feet in the air. Any thoughts or experience? I'm a newbie.


If you are wearing your harness correctly your stuff should be at arms lenght away at most.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is my old Summit Revolution. I love the fold down climbing bar. Perfect leg prop. 

Anyway. Hazemore rocks even long sits. Molle II greatly improves carrying ability. My paint is nowhere near as good. 

Awesome paintjob!!

Sent from my AT viewing device using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

nice job


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Got my Molle 2 straps(no kidney belt) added as well as the Third Hand Bow Holder. These straps are a major improvement in comfort compared to the factory ones! I have them mounted to carry the stand upside down with the cables on top. With the straps over the factory seat and my Badlands Hybrid pack hooked on the back I have a much easier system to carry in and out of the woods now. The bow holder works great and I don't have to worry about screwing a bow holder into a tree every time now. I have it mounted to hold the bow slightly pitched forward so it's in perfect position to grab and shoot. It does in fact have enough width to hold my Mathews MR5 with it's split limbs. I would highly recommend these upgrades to anyone with a Summit treestand!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Question for the guys with the kidney belt; if the harness didn't come with one can you order it separately? I'm not sure I'll even need it since the factory seat is now positioned to give padding in between my back and the stand itself. Do you guys think it will make enough of a difference to get it?


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes you can order it separate, but it is to support the weight on the hips, not just padding.


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

Does the bow holder stick out when transporting? I always use screw in bow holders but they can get in the way and its one more thing to setup.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

what colors do you guys use for the Molle straps the woodlands or desert?


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

id say it depends on the color of your stand.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Since deer don't see shades of color I don't think it matters. I have woodland on my lone wolf and have had deer all around me and not notice me.


----------



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

This is where I got my MOLLE system for my Titan:

http://stores.alleghenywholesale.com/-strse-Molle-Gear/Categories.bok

You can buy each piece or together....


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Alright going to purchase some straps for my Older brother his birthday is a couple weeks away. Im sure he will appreciate the straps


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

man 24 dollars for shipping. Im gonna look elsewhere


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

I got some "go" in me after seeing this thread and got my Ollllldddd Summit climber cleaned up and had at it with camo paint.... I didn't bother with any stencils or patterns, just random lines & angles to break up the outlines... the local surplus shop only had the older style Molle straps, which will do for the moment (ordering MOLLE II) and worked pretty well - I do need to do something to lock the shoulder attachments in place as they move when I'm putting my arms in and I had to shuffle around a bit to get comfortable.
I've got an Allen bow holder that I picked up somewhere on clearance, works pretty well.

....Now if I can just find a spot with some deer!!!

damn.... Now I can't upload pics, I'll have to figure that out tomorrow.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I finally got the fabric in. I cut an 8" x 6' piece and sewed velcro on each side to where I could wrap it around the padding and treestand. 3 yards of fabric was 29 bucks and some change the velcro was 80 something cents for 3'. 











I forgot to take pics of it as I was sewing it, but here is the final product. I still got to get me a cup holder mounted on it. 










I will get more pics as soon as I can. We are leaving for Kirksville MO this Friday so I hope to get some pics of it and a giant buck together.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I also plan to redo the seat in the original bottomland but that will be next year some time.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome job on the summit....I definetly need to look into one of the new molle systems. Carrying the stand in and out is my only complaint.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Took 2 pics so guys can see how much clearance you have when the stand is flipped upside down. This makes for a much easier carrying position and doesn't clank around making noise this way.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Your overhaul was done very nice! Love the paint job!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

aulee42 said:


> man 24 dollars for shipping. Im gonna look elsewhere


Yeah the shipping from Allgeheny is outrageous. I did the same thing you did lol. I ended up getting super lucky and found the entire pack with the frame and straps, everything here locally on craigslist for $40 in like new condition. But it was such a nice pack I wanted to keep it together for camping and ended up finding a set on the classifieds here for $17+ shipping. They aren't for sale on here much but I have seen them since. Just gotta act fast because they sell quick. You can also use the Alice pack straps but they aren't as good as the molle II's. The molles are just hard to find locally, around here anyway. I even tried calling up near Ft. Knox which is only about 30 minutes from my house and couldn't find them anywhere other than online. Well worth the price though in my opinion.


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow that looks great. Is your stand aluminum? I am wondering if you used aluminum primer. The molle straps look very comfortable. Get third hand stand stabilizer straps for 10 bucks. They are awesome.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is awesome. I need to repaint my Summit Viper too.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Tagging myself


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Saving this so I can do something like it after season is over. Good job with the bottomland pattern by the way, stand looks great.


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great work on the stand


----------

